# Implementacion de un buffer + Vbe Multiplier



## juanma (Dic 23, 2009)

Buenas, he estado trabajando en este con un amplificador sin realimentacion.
Lo realice en base a esta pagina:
http://www.audiodesignguide.com/Headphone_amp/headphoneamp.html
El amplificador esta basado en las etapas A-09 y M-6 de Pioneer.

La base de la topologia es simple, buffer y una etapa de ganancia de voltaje (formada por los 2 ultimos transistores) 

La parte de arriba del Super Linear Circuit son cargas activas.

Mi implementacion resulto en esto:

Lleva un capacitor de desacoplo en la entrada, sino queda en conexion directa el servo de DC con el pre.
Utilice un doble driver a modo de cargar lo menos posible al circuito desde el Vbe multiplier para atras.

Probe algunas conexiones en PSpice para colocar un buffer antes del Vbe multiplier, a modo cargar al circuito con una alta impedancia y que no afecte la ganancia (dada en parte por R11 y R12), pero no logre los resultados esperados, segun las simulaciones, por un BC547 circulan 150mA...
A esto me refiero:

Tengo armado el amplificador en un protoboard y suena *increible*, pero no se si es optimo el arreglo.
Utilice las resistencias de ganancia de valores bajos, para que al quedar Rl en paralelo con todo el resto del circuito, esta sea dominante, pero esta no es una solucion seria.

Sobre la impedancia de salida, ésta no va a ser tan baja como en un amplificador realimentado, pero como afecta/interactua una impedancia de salida de 1ohm con un parlante de 8ohms? (por ejemplo)

Sugerencias, recomendaciones, ideas son bienvenidas.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2009)

juanma dijo:


> Sobre la impedancia de salida, ésta no va a ser tan baja como en un amplificador realimentado, *pero como afecta/interactua una impedancia de salida de 1ohm con un parlante de 8ohms?* (por ejemplo)



Como afecta para cual lado: el ampli o el parlante?

En general:

Todos los parlantes están diseñados para excitarse con una fuente de tensión (impedancia de salida = 0), así que al tener una mayor impedancia de salida, tenés un divisor de tensión entre esta y el parlante, con lo cual llega menos potencia al parlante y el acople no es lo mejor. Ni hablar de las impedancias variables del parlante.
Por otra parte, la resistencia de salida cambia losparámetros T/S del parlante, aumentando el Vas efectivo y a la larga, el Qts.

Algo diferente de esto es la excitación parcial en modo corriente, pero no parece ser lo que estás usando...


----------



## juanma (Dic 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por otra parte, la resistencia de salida cambia losparámetros T/S del parlante, aumentando el Vas efectivo y a la larga, el Qts.


Del divisor resistivo seguro, me referia a la dinamica del sonido y del parlante, justamente los parametros que cometas. En que afectan esos parametros al sonido?
De PCPAudio
*Vas*: Volumen de aire con la misma elasticidad que la suspensión del altavoz
*Qts*: Amortiguacion de la resonancia por motivos mecanicos y electromagneticos
Benefician esas variaciones que comentas? o todo lo contrario?
El que no haya parlantes de calidad por esta zona, me llevo a no profundizar en ese tema, en algun momento voy a tener que armar una buena caja DIY.


ezavalla dijo:


> Algo diferente de esto es la excitación parcial en modo corriente, pero no parece ser lo que estás usando...


Y eso quiere decir?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2009)

juanma dijo:


> Del divisor resistivo seguro, me referia a la dinamica del sonido y del parlante, justamente los parametros que cometas. En que afectan esos parametros al sonido?
> De PCPAudio
> *Vas*: Volumen de aire con la misma elasticidad que la suspensión del altavoz
> *Qts*: Amortiguacion de la resonancia por motivos mecanicos y electromagneticos
> ...



El aumento del Vas hace que para un volumen interno dado del baffle aumente el Qts, y el aumento del Qts trae aparejado la presencia de un pico mas o menos alto (dependiendo del Qts logrado, puede no haber pico pero sí un ataque un poco mas "empinado") inmediatamente luego del flanco de subida a 12 dB/octava de la rsta en fcia del parlante. Este pico normalmente se traduce en un refuerzo de las bajas frecuencias, lo que puede no ser malo a menos que el pico sea muy grande ya que el baffle comienza a sonar tipo "BOOM BOOM", como un parlante de bajos de auto (puajjjj!).
Lo que te cuento vale para una caja sellada, pero si es bass reflex la alteración es mas seria, cambiando el alineamiento diseñado para la caja, llegando a producirse picos y depresiones en la rsta en fcia que alteran bastante lo que se escucha.
Claro...a la larga todo depende de los cortes de frecuencia que tenga esa caja...pero creo que la idea se entiende...

PD: Un baffle sellado es un sistema físico tipo masa-resorte-amortiguador_viscoso, así que si ya lo has visto en alguna materia de control vas a entender sin problemas de lo que hablo.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Dic 23, 2009)

Si, es claro lo que comentas, y por lo visto llegado el punto puede causar muchos problemas. Los parlantes que uso son unos comprados de 2 vias con filtro pasivo, apuntado a medios y agudos, igualmente tendria que abrirlo y ver que filtros tiene.

Igual al nivel de escucha ( <10W ) que los uso, espero no tener distorsion en el sonido por ese fenomeno...

Sobre _excitación parcial en modo corriente_ a que te referis?

Sobre alguna idea/recomendacion sobre como implementar el buffer+Vbe algo?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2009)

juanma dijo:


> Si, es claro lo que comentas, y por lo visto llegado el punto puede causar muchos problemas. Los parlantes que uso son unos comprados de 2 vias con filtro pasivo, apuntado a medios y agudos, igualmente tendria que abrirlo y ver que filtros tiene.
> Igual al nivel de escucha ( <10W ) que los uso, espero no tener distorsion en el sonido por ese fenomeno...



No te sequés la mente con los filtros y los parlantes, por que tampoco es tanta la resistencia en serie que está agregando...pero la unica forma de saberlo es midiendo.



juanma dijo:


> Sobre _excitación parcial en modo corriente_ a que te referis?



Me refiero a que un amplificador "normal" no es mas que una *fuente de tensión controlada por tensión* (y claro, la tensión de salida es la de entrada multiplicada por la ganancia). Ahora bien, si conservás este funcionamiento pero a la realimentación le agregás la señal tomada de una resistencia, de bajo valor, en serie con el parlante, vas a tener dos realimentaciones "sumadas": una, la del ampli normal, y otra, la que acabás de agregar que es la realimentación usada en las fuentes de corriente controladas por tensión (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullor). Como las fuentes de corriente puras tienen alta impedancia de salida, estas que son mixtas tienen una impedancia de salida dada por el producto de la resistencia en serie con el parlante por la ganancia de lazo cerrado del amplificador de tensión. De esta forma, jugando con la R en serie podés variar la impedancia de salida. En ESP está *este* artículo que lo explica un poco mejor.



juanma dijo:


> Sobre alguna idea/recomendacion sobre como implementar el buffer+Vbe algo?



Lo que primero se me ocurre es usar un transistor en colector común (bah...un seguidor de tensión) para separar ambas etapas, pero habría que ver el tema de los offsets y esas cosas. Ya has probado con eso?

Saludos!


----------

